# Electric Smoker in the rain



## booger71

Just bought myself a new electric smoker. I am going to put it out on concrete patio with a GFI outlet that is somewhat covered but when it rains it will get some rain on it. In the manual it says not to use where it will be in the rain. Is this really that big of a problem if the smoker gets wet?  Thanks


----------



## davidhef88

I try not to use or leave anything electric in the rain. I wouldn't think that it would be good for it.


----------



## wjordan52

Hey Booger. It's hard to give a good answer until we know what kind of smoker you bought. Water probably won't hurt the cabinet on any electric unit, other than having a cooling effect and making it harder to maintain temp. But even so I certainly would not let any amount of water get into the wiring or element.

If your smoker has an electronic controller I would be very careful to keep it dry. Even if it gets wet and doesn't fail immediately the moisture will cause connections to corrode and drastically reduce the units life span.

Hope this helps...


----------



## oldschoolbbq

First, would you mind going to your profileand entering you location so we may help you more correctly?

Now,water and Elect. don't mix. Put you Smoker on Wheels and roll it to a dry place. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






We want our Smoking friends to enjoy thier hobby, that would be an end to it... not good.

Meanwhile, have fun and . . .


----------



## dward51

Not just rain, but in summer the evening dew can also be a problem on an exposed electric smoker. Especially if you have a digital controller and moisture (not rain, but moisture) get's inside and on the circuit board.

You should be able to get a patio umbrella or make a collapsible cover to keep the smoker dry.  Could be as simple as two tall saw horses with a piece of plywood clamped across them.


----------



## booger71

Thanks for the replies. I bought a Cajun Injector with the glass doors( and is already on wheels). I was worried about moisture, but on another thread about using an electric smoker on a wood deck, the consensus was that it shouldn't be a problem. Most decks I have seen, do not have any cover, so that was why I asked. I like the idea of building a small enclosure probably would be easiest for me since I am somewhat handy in carpentry. I have never done any smoking on my own, but I have helped a friend of mine when he has entered some competitions, but I know nothing about preparing the meat myself, but am excited to learn. Thanks for your help and will post some pictures of my first attempts.


----------

